# Chardonnay learned to play iPhone games...



## Purpshuk (Nov 4, 2015)

Don't know if this is the right place to post ^^" anyways I know I'm always on my phone playing the types of games where you have to tap the screen a lot. Char was watching me and as soon as I put my phone down for a second he started tapping the screen with his beak  I guess he likes the pretty colors that would appear each time you tap the screen haha maybe next time he can start texting haha


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

That's cute! Make sure he doesn't run up a huge bill with some of those addictive 'free' games.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It sounds like he's a clever little bird, I wonder if there's a free game with big, colourful shapes that he can poke at?


----------

